# People pretend to care so they feel good about themselves.



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 16, 2019)

​
I've seen other street interviews but this one tops 'em all. These are the same people who say they'd not mind invite a homeless person to their house but then in the moment of doing it, they'd refuse. I think that's like called virtue signaling but idc.


----------



## Viri (Apr 16, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NIMBY


----------



## Xzi (Apr 16, 2019)

Ah yes, the topic of "virtue signaling."  Because nobody in the world _really_ has empathy for other human beings, they're just faking it to piss off the political right-wing.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hypocritical false rabble.

Sadly a pillar of our society......


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 18, 2019)

The problem is the discrepancy or the delay between the personal and political sphere.
In a small independend community you would personally feel minor changes immediately. But in today's economic system and due to the size of the state there is a real disconnect.
Another example is the removal of military service in many countries. Starting wars don't affect people as long as the blood is shed by a few professionals and many civilians elsewhere.
Make military service obligatory for everyone (including women for the sake of equality) and let politicians who advocate wars fight at the front line and suddenly there will be fewer wars by far.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 18, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Ah yes, the topic of "virtue signaling."  Because nobody in the world _really_ has empathy for other human beings, they're just faking it to piss off the political right-wing.


You are generalizing and not looking a nuance.



A type of Virtue Signaling would be being overly offended by something not that offensive to show how much of a good person you are for attention and to boost your ego. While at the same time ruin someones career and not care about ruining a life. Like a student calling out a teacher in public because they said something when it used to be addressed private until online came in.


Back then you would walk up to the teacher in private and address the issue giving them a chance to change. Nowadays people instead just go online to show how good of a person they are for social points and let the Twitter Court destroy someones life. They don't actually care about change or improving a person, they just want to ruin their life, ruining their chances of getting a job and destroy their chances of being able to feed themselves. These Virtue Signalers are garbage horrible people.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 18, 2019)

SG854 said:


> You are generalizing and not looking a nuance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. That's what I was thinking.

I find the whole left vs right politics just a stupid monopoly game which people fall into without realizing.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 18, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Back then you would walk up to the teacher in private and address the issue giving them a chance to change. Nowadays people instead just go online to show how good of a person they are for social points and let the Twitter Court destroy someones life. They don't actually care about change or improving a person, they just want to ruin their life, ruining their chances of getting a job and destroy their chances of being able to feed themselves. These Virtue Signalers are garbage horrible people.


Honestly, this just feels like a "kids these days" rant.  I'm glad that society at large no longer puts up with harassment/abuse in any form, and I surely would've benefited from the empowerment that modern-day freedom of speech brings when I was in middle school.  Maybe I wouldn't have needed to engage in so many fist fights.

I don't care for social media in general, and data privacy is another topic, but it is a tool that can be used for good or bad much like anything else.  I don't see any issue in supporting victims rather than choosing to spread hate-filled messages.  Of course you have to verify accusations, but starting out with the assumption that a person is "faking it for attention" is only going to inflame the situation even further.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 18, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Honestly, this just feels like a "kids these days" rant.  I'm glad that society at large no longer puts up with harassment/abuse in any form, and I surely would've benefited from the empowerment that modern-day freedom of speech brings when I was in middle school.  Maybe I wouldn't have needed to engage in so many fist fights.
> 
> I don't care for social media in general, and data privacy is another topic, but it is a tool that can be used for good or bad much like anything else.  I don't see any issue in supporting victims rather than choosing to spread hate-filled messages.  Of course you have to verify accusations, but starting out with the assumption that a person is "faking it for attention" is only going to inflame the situation even further.



The problem though is that freedom of speech seems to also protect false accusations, especially when done by journalists. If sb alluded to you being a rapist, child molestor or sth like that, there is no way to fully redeem yourself even though you have done nothing of the sort. Accusations tend to stick in the eyes of the public. Maybe even the question "is X a rapist?" would be legal as it's technically not an accusation. And even if it's not legal, the trouble of going to court drains a lot of time and energy which is a form of violence.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 18, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> The problem though is that freedom of speech seems to also protect false accusations


False accusations are punishable by law and/or lawsuit.  The only way to protect yourself from that punishment is to be rich, as in Jussie Smollett's case.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Apr 18, 2019)

yep... social media and conversations on the internet rarely reflect how people behave in IRL. I have had plenty of people be kind to me during my darkest hours in my life just because they were concerned without having anything to gain either. have some faith in humanity kids.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 18, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> yep... social media and conversations on the internet rarely reflect how people behave in IRL. I have had plenty of people be kind to me during my darkest hours in my life just because they were concerned without having anything to gain either. have some faith in humanity kids.


Yes people irl are not crazy. People irl are nice. I hardly ever deal with psychopathic sjw's or feminist's or any of these kinds. It's the minority of people online that are crazy but they have the loudest voice and the Media and Hollywood keeps on listening to them giving us stuff people don't want. And it's backfiring on them. Sometimes I wonder where the hell do these people come from because I never see them irl, and internet just blows them up. 


I'm not talking about people that are nice without wanting anything in return. I'm fine with those people. I'm talking about a specific group of crazies like the like ones that destroyed Vic Mignogna's (VA for Dragon Ball) 20+ year career. Those virtue signaling assholes that affect real life people. Nuance, that's what people mean when they criticize Virtue Signalers. They are not talking about people that are genuinely nice.





Xzi said:


> Honestly, this just feels like a "kids these days" rant.  I'm glad that society at large no longer puts up with harassment/abuse in any form, and I surely would've benefited from the empowerment that modern-day freedom of speech brings when I was in middle school.  Maybe I wouldn't have needed to engage in so many fist fights.
> 
> I don't care for social media in general, and data privacy is another topic, but it is a tool that can be used for good or bad much like anything else.  I don't see any issue in supporting victims rather than choosing to spread hate-filled messages.  Of course you have to verify accusations, but starting out with the assumption that a person is "faking it for attention" is only going to inflame the situation even further.


It's not about putting up with harassment and abuse. It's about overreacting from people that have nothing going on or nothing better to do with their lives so they ruin someone else's. What the hell do these people want from them? To never ever eat again and just die? There's no forgiving, no wanting someone to improve. They just want to destroy people. Either because of jealously or whatever. And why does media and why does businesses give them too much attention? It's not even about technology because I like new technology that changes things. I love the internet. It's about a new growing trend of people abusing anonymity that they wouldn't get a way with irl, to be virtue signaling assholes. 




Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Yep. That's what I was thinking.
> 
> I find the whole left vs right politics just a stupid monopoly game which people fall into without realizing.


The right versus left thing is stupid. They care to much about their political side without seeing what best for the situation. Both political parties are bought off anyways. In the U.S. Bush endorsed Hillary, and the DNC was rigged against Bernie Sanders that he doesn't deny and even tried to address it by saying he hopes that wont happen again, so that should tell you all about our so called choice.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 18, 2019)

SG854 said:


> It's about overreacting from people that have nothing going on or nothing better to do with their lives so they ruin someone else's.


Do you have any specific examples, or this just more stereotyping of the younger generations?


----------



## SG854 (Apr 18, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Do you have any specific examples, or this just more stereotyping of the younger generations?


I'm part of the younger generation. I'm in my 20's. I said a small specific group. So it's a group within a group. And the anonymity lets people abuse it that want to take advantage of it. I'm ok with being anonymous. I just don't like people that abuse it for wrong doing.


----------



## notimp (Apr 20, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> The problem is the discrepancy or the delay between the personal and political sphere.


Absolutely correct.

My opinion: This isnt so much an issue of virtue signaling (only a small part of it), this is actually the discrepancy between the abstract, and the concrete.

This isnt so bad, because you can still "tap into" peoples willingness to help via more indirect means - f.e. make them spend money, make them pay more taxes, make them volonteer work...

If you think about it, letting someone into your home, to live there for a while without an explicit social contract (Airbnb  ) beforehand, is something almost no one would do. This is moreso what you are up against here.

You can see that in peoples reactions, as they show almost no signs of being "caught out" - they simply try to calmly get out of the situation.

In addition the bodylanguage and facial expressions of the Ali guy become hilarious, after the first few attempts, so there is that as well (Provokative smiling..  ) .

But then, what drives people to say it is virtue signaling for sure - its just, that this time they probably mean it (in an abstract sense), but woulndt have publically promoted that opinion - which virtue signaling has become more infamous for.  (People trying to reap social benefits by showing off their 'value corset' - this time, its just an interview.  )


----------



## notimp (Apr 20, 2019)

Ah, also noted, that another point has to be made. People dont only do it to feel good about themselves, they do it because in small to medium size groups, that behavior actually grants you benefits.

People usually have to have the potential to see each other occasionally for this to trigger (imagine the other one could be something like a potential neighbor and not just a passer by), but then it (virtue signaling) is normal behavior.

If someone wants to look into the reason of this, even game theory comes in handy. 

Look at this:
http://ncase.me/trust/

I've linked it once before, but it is so good, I have to link it again. 

On the internet 'en large' its more problematic, because people react to social cues, that can be faked, or not met with the signaled behavior, to still get what you want. ("Could you test this for me. Thanks, bye.", "Could you fix my computer", "I'm your gardener, and stuck at the airport, wire me some money."  ...) And repeat interactions arent granted.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Apr 20, 2019)

People virtue signal to avoid fixing their lives.It's easier to pretend to care and call other people bad than it is to actually become a good person.


----------



## notimp (Apr 20, 2019)

Becoming a good person doesnt fix your life.  Becoming a chaotic good person will.

Becoming a neutral good, maybe. 

Sorry, D&D jokes.. 

It would fix your life, if everyone would become a good person.

(Thats talking about naively good, as in always good. Becoming a good person more often, for many people would make them happier ("fix their lives") though.)

Now lets think about virtue signaling, why is this moreso a thing currently in society.

First thing that pops into my mind is that its probably correlated with popularity on social media. Same as with political correctness, its what most people would agree upon being pleasant and important. So people start to game it, because its easier to fake it than to really become it - and as people on social media dont seem to value repeat interactions as much as interaction potential (look, 10x0thousand friends), its become harder to call them out. Maybe. 

edit: Oh yeah, I forgot, you never call someone out on Facebook or Instagram. For fear of retribution. That explains it.  Perfect world. 

edit2: But the, people are now more into whatsapp and other repeat interaction tools (which can be used differently though), so the logic isnt flawless..


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 20, 2019)

While money where their mouth is is a hard thing for most people of any political persuasion, or at least subject to massive cognitive dissonance*, I am also not a fan of many of these gotcha style street interviews -- there is a large difference between taking in a homeless person and possibly having to sort whatever got them there (drugs, mental illness, plain run of bad luck) and donating to a charity, supporting a bill that stands a chance of doing something direct for a reasonable outlay, doing something indirect (most people don't care too much  for handouts but give them a chance to earn a crust for themselves...), and so forth over what I have previously termed callous indifference, for want of a better term. 

*my favourite probably being the closer from George Carlin's bit on abortion vis a vis the anti abortion set where commonly "If you're preborn, you're fine; if you're preschool, you're fucked".

World News, Current Events & Politics so song? Also known as the only reason I am actually replying.


The following was also quite interesting

Fairly typical local US news as far as editing and approach but has something in there. I saw it first hand a few months back, having not been there in the better part of a decade, and the difference was startling.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Apr 24, 2019)

This video reminds you that people rarely ever do what they say they would do in a certain circumstance.Reminds me of all the people that claim they would break someone's jaw and nose for blowing bad breath on them when the reality is that most people wouldn't engage in a physical altercation under any circumstance.


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 24, 2019)

A cliche but perfect fit: "Easier said than done."

What someone says=ideals
What someone does=who they are


----------

